# What is the anesthesia code for laparoscopic cholecystectomy?



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Mar 4, 2011)

What is the anesthesia code for laparoscopic cholecystectomy?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Mar 4, 2011)

00790?


----------

